# Hinata vs. Sakura



## Kai (Dec 25, 2014)

The two wives of the fated sons do battle against one another. 

Setting: VOTE
Distance: 20 meters
Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: Bloodlusted

Scenario 1: Chapter 699 versions of both
Scenario 2: Chapter 699.5 (The Last)/700 versions of both

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 25, 2014)

Sakura wins obviously.

& Merry Christmas to you, Kai. @>@


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 25, 2014)

Scenario 1. Sakura kicks Hinata's ass handily. Even pre Byakugou Sakura I think.

Scenario 2. Hinata getting Hamura's chakra did not allow her to do anything except to turn off Toneri's weapon with Naruto's help. No battle feats except being easily disarmed by base Naruto when controlled by Toneri.

In short: Sakura wins easily again.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 25, 2014)

Scenario 1: Sakura is above Hinata during the war, the only way'd she lose is if she gets sloppy.

Scenario 2: Hinata. Hamura gave her power like Hagoromo gave Naruto and Sasuke. As such we can scale her off of their initial powered up states.


----------



## Kazekage94 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thw thing about it is I like Sakura. She is beast in the new Naruto game. She stomps obviously

Merry Christmas!


----------



## xsaydex (Dec 26, 2014)

At the risk of sounding bias, I think Hinata might actually have a solid chance against her in a 1 on 1 match. Sakura's got strength, deadly medic skills, and a forbidden regenerative technique that makes her almost invincible for a certain period of time. On the other hand, Hinata's likely to have far superior technique behind her taijutsu skills and has the capability to both quickly drain and/or completely stop the flow of chakra of her opponents thanks to the gentle fist style and her twin lion fists jutsu. So for everything Sakura can do, Hinata could conceivably take it all away. Plus, gentle fist style makes it possible for a single blow in just the right spot to end it all. 

Not saying Hinata would definitely or easily win, but I think she does have a fair chance. It all comes down to whether you feel Sakura can take out Hinata before Hinata's gentle fist style can completely cripple her. In Hinata's defense, Sakura's not really so much a speedy hand-to-hand combat specialist like Gai or Lee or those who train specifically in hand-to-hand combat styles like the hyuuga clan does. In other words, there's not a whole of finesse to be seen. She's more or less a brawler who's hand-to-hand style (admittedly) focuses more on evading hits than anything else. So if Hinata could avoid her OHKO-type punches long enough to land a few hits of her own (even if they're only grazes), Hinata could theoretically win.

I say 60/40 in favor of Sakura.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 26, 2014)

Sakura crushes her in both scenarios with with a punch that blows up the arena with her.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 26, 2014)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> Sakura crushes her in both scenarios with with a punch that blows up the arena with her.


Hinata's gotten Hamura's chakra in the second scenario dude. She can directly be scaled to end of War Arc Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 26, 2014)

In scenario one Sakura turns Hinata from a cute girl into a cute red stain


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 26, 2014)

hinata wins both scenarios w/ low diff if its in-chara


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

> Hinata's gotten Hamura's chakra in the second scenario dude. She can directly be scaled to end of War Arc Naruto and Sasuke.


That absolutely BS, and you know it. 

Also, Naruto and Sasuke had Asura and Indra's chakra, no sane person would say they were as powerful as Hashirama/Indra or other kages since their birthday for example.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 26, 2014)

SSM12 are you saying she can be scaled to rikudo naruto and sasuke?

I'm assuming you have feats and claims supporting this. Because getting strong chakra from someone does not mean you will catch up to people who received similar. Only way that could work is if the last hinata was equal to war arc naruto and sasuke prior to all their respective power ups(which i will also need feats or some proof for).


----------



## Jagger (Dec 26, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hinata's gotten Hamura's chakra in the second scenario dude. She can directly be scaled to end of War Arc Naruto and Sasuke.


I'm not sure of how you reached this conclusion, to be perfectly honest. Sasuke and Naruto were already insanely powerful before they recieved their power-ups, the reason of why Hagoromo's chakra seemed to have such an impact in their power levels.

Hinata, on the other hand, while she could become quite powerful, there's no solid way to determinate the limits of her powers now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I'm not sure of how you reached this conclusion, to be perfectly honest. Sasuke and Naruto were already insanely powerful before they recieved their power-ups, the reason of why Hagoromo's chakra seemed to have such an impact in their power levels.
> 
> Hinata, on the other hand, while she could become quite powerful, there's no solid way to determinate the limits of her powers now.


She still got chakra directly from Hagoromo's equal (pre-Juubi), at the time she just didn't have the reserves to destroy a weapon _pulling the moon to Earth._ But that should be more than enough to battle against Sakura.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 26, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> She still got chakra directly from Hagoromo's equal (pre-Juubi), at the time she just didn't have the reserves to destroy a weapon _pulling the moon to Earth._ But that should be more than enough to battle against Sakura.


I don't see how exactly that escalates to Hinata being somehow capable of reaching the likes of Hagoromo's chakra powered Sasuke/Naruto unless I'm missing something here.

...Unless _The Last_ was released already, which in case I haven't seen it.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 26, 2014)

Jagger said:


> I don't see how exactly that escalates to Hinata being somehow capable of reaching the likes of Hagoromo's chakra powered Sasuke/Naruto unless I'm missing something here.
> 
> ...Unless _The Last_ was released already, which in case I haven't seen it.


The Last spoilers that had been released say that Hamura gave her his powerful chakra to destroy Toneri's weapon, but she couldn't do so at the time since her reserves hadn't grown enough to do so. Hence why she and Naruto combined their power to do so.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

@Jagger
the last only talks about Hinata receiving chakra or power from Hamaru. That we don't even know how much did she receive, or anything. She was defeated with no effort at all from Toruin or whatever his name may be. Making her on the same level as Naruto is ridiculous obviously. 

Heck, even Sasuke with Hago's power couldn't be in the same level as Naruto except after having the 9 Bijuus in top of that, and the fact that Naruto was holding back, missing Gedu-damas, and exhausted from the war.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 26, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto were basically equals at the end I think, I don't think we really need to look past Kishimoto making them effectively tie with Naruto taking the moral victory. Does it even matter who's stronger anyway? Like no one surpasses them bar Kaguya really.

As for the fight, I'm inclined to believe Sakura takes it. Plot or not she has generally better feats against tougher opponents and with Katsuyu support has more then enough to deal with Hinata's subpar firepower. And I'm not sold on whatever she showed in the last movie since it was mostly Naruto still.


----------



## Alucardemi (Dec 26, 2014)

Unless Hinata actually did something impressive in The Last - as in a display of combat prowess or something - one would still be inclined to give both scenarios to Sakura.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> Sasuke and Naruto were basically equals at the end I think, I don't think we really need to look past Kishimoto making them effectively tie with Naruto taking the moral victory. Does it even matter who's stronger anyway? Like no one surpasses them bar Kaguya really.
> 
> As for the fight, I'm inclined to believe Sakura takes it. Plot or not she has generally better feats against tougher opponents and with Katsuyu support has more then enough to deal with Hinata's subpar firepower. And I'm not sold on whatever she showed in the last movie since it was mostly Naruto still.



- No they were not. 

The Kid was holding back against him.
19
19

He did not want to "beat" this Sasuke (a shitty excuse from Kishi if you asked me)
19
19

His chakra was already exhausted from the war
19

He did not use any other Bijuu than Kurama, while Sasuke used all the others. Naruto did not use his strongest jutsu (the 9 FRS TBBs), yet Sasuke used his strongest attack (Indra's arrow) which was equal to 1 FRS TBB and 1 regular FRS. 

even after all of that, Sasuke still believe that he needs the Bijuus
19

and he still lost at the end of the day, and admitted defeat.


- As for Hinata, having the chakra alone is not enough, especially when we don't even know how much she got. Just like how it was not enough for base Naruto/Sasuke at the start of part 2 to beat the Akatsuki effortlessly just because they have Ashura and Indra's chakra.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 27, 2014)

Hussain said:


> - No they were not.
> 
> The Kid was holding back against him.
> 19
> 19


He used his strongest attack (Senpo Bijuudama Rasenshruiken + Odama Rasenshruiken)...

That isn't holding back.



> He did not want to "beat" this Sasuke (a shitty excuse from Kishi if you asked me)
> 19
> 19


He used his most powerful techniques.



> His chakra was already exhausted from the war
> 19


So was Sasuke? They both fought in the war.



> He did not use any other Bijuu than Kurama, while Sasuke used all the others. Naruto did not use his strongest jutsu (the 9 FRS TBBs), yet Sasuke used his strongest attack (Indra's arrow) which was equal to 1 FRS TBB and 1 regular FRS.
> 
> even after all of that, Sasuke still believe that he needs the Bijuus
> Link removed
> ...


His loss was both of them losing an arm and getting knocked out. Technically Naruto won as he woke up earlier but he was in no position to finish Sasuke off. I don't see what else there is to draw other then Naruto might be a tiny bit stronger. But not enough to really matter.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 27, 2014)

A bloodlusted Naruto speedblitzed Kaguya - someone with a superior dojutsu to Sasuke.

A bloodlusted Sasuke failed to kill a non-bloodlusted Nardo.

Naruto is stronger. He had a lot less working to his benefit:


No Biju 1-8 powers
Had only one-third of his Truth-Seeking Orbs remaining
Didn't give Sauce the 'Kaguya treatment'(wasn't out to kill)
Running on fumes
Let Sasuke do as he pleased with the tailed beasts instead of gathering NE from the start


----------



## StarWanderer (Dec 27, 2014)

Ersatz said:


> He used his strongest attack (Senpo Bijuudama Rasenshruiken + Odama Rasenshruiken)...
> 
> That isn't holding back.
> 
> ...



He himself told he didnt want to beat Sasuke at that moment and Sasuke himself commented that Naruto was on a defensive all the time. Naruto was holding himself back


----------



## Trojan (Dec 27, 2014)

> =Ersatz;52551370]He used his strongest attack (Senpo Bijuudama Rasenshruiken + Odama Rasenshruiken)...
> 
> That isn't holding back.
> 
> ...


lol, no it is not his strongest attack. 
his strongest attack is the 9 TBBs he used against Kaguya. And how is 1 FRS TBB and 1 FRS is
stronger than 6 FRS TBBs he used against Madara's CTs is beyond me. lol 

and other than both the Kid and Sasuke saying that he held back, I don't know what do you want more honestly. 



> So was Sasuke? They both fought in the war.


That's cool and all, but Naruto partecipated in the War way before Sasuke. And come to me when Sasuke shares his chakra with every single one.  
Not to mention it was the Kid who was holding Kaguya in her place, while the others were trying to save Sasuke's ass. 


> His loss was both of them losing an arm and getting knocked out. Technically Naruto won as he woke up earlier but he was in no position to finish Sasuke off. I don't see what else there is to draw other then Naruto might be a tiny bit stronger. But not enough to really matter.


He was in no position to do so after waiting for the entire night for Sasuke to wake up. He did not even want to do so anyway. 

tiny bit with taken all those factors. It's not like if Sasuke will have all the Bijuus with him every time either. Not to mention if Naruto did indeed get the other half of Kurama, then the different is way bigger than before.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 27, 2014)

Hinata winning against Sakura would be like Gato winning against team consisting of Jubi Madara, Jubi Obito, and Kaguya.

As for Naruto vs Sasuke, fight was unfair in the first place since Naruto has super Uzumaki body, and main main character status where he can't lose even if he wants.

Not to mention Kishimoto didn't allow Sasuke to use his genjutsu abilities, or even Amenotejikara, even though Sasuke said he got rather accustomed to using Rinnegan.

Actually, he could have also used Izanagi in that fight, it's not like he couldn't live without one eye, but Kishimoto didn't allowed him even that.

Considering Sasuke's determination and how fierce he was, he should have won, Naruto being stronger or not (and if he was much stronger, he wouldn't have lost his arm).

Sasuke saying "I lost." happened only because Kishimoto asspulled it.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hinata's gotten Hamura's chakra in the second scenario dude. She can directly be scaled to end of War Arc Naruto and Sasuke.



Does she have any feats in the movie after getting said chakra? Bijuudamas, chakra mechas, Indra's arrows, s/t jutsus, super modes...

Anything?

From what I recall that chakra only allowed her to disable Toneri's weapon with Naruto's help due to said weapon being weak to said chakra.

Other than that she was defeated by base Naruto when controlled by Toneri and plucked the eyes of a defeated Toneri.

Maybe I missed something but no feats from the movie put her above Sakura who can make shockwaves with a punch that put even Hashi in awe, power up Obito to the point he can move through Kaguya's dimension like 3 times(which is extremely taxing even to Kaguya herself), dodged bijuu Kaguya's chakra arms for a while which Six Path Senjutsu Naruto deemed as extremely fast and finally smacked Kaguya in the head despite her having byakugan and seeing the attack coming. Sakura also resisted a genjutsu in this movie that Naruto himself couldn't handle and referred as the strongest medic nin in Konoha.

Does Hinata have any feats above those?


----------



## Zef (Dec 27, 2014)

Kyu said:


> A bloodlusted Naruto speedblitzed Kaguya - someone with a superior dojutsu to Sasuke.
> 
> A bloodlusted Sasuke failed to kill a non-bloodlusted Nardo.
> 
> Naruto is stronger. He had a lot less working to his benefit:



This is terrible A> B> C logic, and you should be ashamed for even trying to pass it off as an argument. 


> No Biju 1-8 powers


Which is irrelevant seeing how in the end he used up all his chakra relying on Kurama's 



> Had only one-third of his Truth-Seeking Orbs remaining


Also irrelevant as he only used them as means of defense. 



> Didn't give Sauce the 'Kaguya treatment'(wasn't out to kill)


 Yes, because the two FRS varients that countered Indra's Arrow weren't deadly at all 
/sarcasm


> Running on fumes


And Sasuke wasn't? 


> Let Sasuke do as he pleased with the tailed beasts instead of gathering NE from the start


So Naruto purposely let Sasuke capture, and mistreat the Bijuu? You actually believe this shit? 



Hussain said:


> lol, no it is not his strongest attack.
> his strongest attack is the 9 TBBs he used against Kaguya. *And how is 1 FRS TBB and 1 FRS is
> stronger than 6 FRS TBBs he used against Madara's CTs is beyond me. lol*



Because the FRS he used was formed with the Natural Energy of the entire planet.



> and other than both the Kid and Sasuke saying that he held back, I don't know what do you want more honestly.



How conveniently you ignore Sasuke mentioning that Naruto was serious when he used the FRS that you claim aren't his strongest attack. It's as if you people pick, and choose which statements to believe in.
> Naruto says he's holding back- His fanboys believe it
> Naruto says no one won the fight- His fanboys maintain that Sasuke lost.





> That's cool and all, but Naruto partecipated in the War way before Sasuke. And come to me when Sasuke shares his chakra with every single one.


This is irrelevant as Hagaromo refilled said chakra. Not to mention the feat you mentioned was done with Yang Kurama; Naruto was given Yin Kurama so there's no excuse. 



> Not to mention it was the Kid who was holding Kaguya in her place, while the others were trying to save Sasuke's ass.


It was Sasuke's chakra fueling Perfect Susano'o to keep Naruto, and co from being trapped in Infinite Tsukuyomi. 



> He was in no position to do so after waiting for the entire night for Sasuke to wake up. He did not even want to do so anyway.


Naruto himself said he wanted to continue fighting so this is incorrect. 



> tiny bit with taken all those factors. It's not like if Sasuke will have all the Bijuus with him every time either. Not to mention if Naruto did indeed get the other half of Kurama, then the different is way bigger than before.



As I pointed out in the thread I created in the Library, Naruto got trapped in Toneri's genjutsu. The fact Sasuke didn't even attempt to use genjutsu is proof that he was beeing nerfed from one-shotting Nardo right off the back


----------



## Ashi (Dec 27, 2014)

Has saiyaman seen the movie?


OT: Hinata gets her face caved in


----------



## Kyu (Dec 27, 2014)

> This is terrible A> B> C logic, and you should be ashamed for even trying to pass it off as an argument.


Kaguya is above to Sasuke in all aspects bar intelligence.

A BL Nardo speedblitzed her who dodged Sasuke's sword with ease a moment later. 

A Nardo in a similar mindset could do the same to an opponent wielding an inferior doujutsu from a closer distance.

Works in this instance, kiddo.



> Which is irrelevant seeing how in the end he used up all his chakra relying on Kurama's



So you're saying none of the Biju powers that fended off Kaguya would help against someone far beneath her? 




> Also irrelevant as he only used them as means of defense.



Notice how he choose not to use the few he had as a means of offense:

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Yes, because the two FRS varients that countered Indra's Arrow weren't deadly at all
> /sarcasm



He was countering Sasuke's most powerful attack with his own.

Naruto never had the intent to kill and managed to fend off Sasuke's murderous onslaught.

The truth can be quite painful, I know.



> So Naruto purposely let Sasuke capture, and mistreat the Bijuu? You actually believe this shit?




Are you going to sit there and tell me the fastest shinobi on the planet couldn't prevent Sasuke from bringing the Biju all the way from the Shinju stump, boast, and absorb their chakra? 

Welp, this is why drugs are bad, kids.




> As I pointed out in the thread I created in the Library, Naruto got trapped in Toneri's genjutsu. The fact Sasuke didn't even attempt to use genjutsu is proof that he was beeing nerfed from one-shotting Nardo right off the back



Because genjutsu stopped Bee from ripping Sasuke's chest out didn't i- oh wait.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2014)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Has saiyaman seen the movie?
> 
> 
> OT: Hinata gets her face caved in


All available spoilers said Hinata got a power up. Seriously, she got Hamura's chakra. Why _wouldn't_ her level have jumped up by an insane amount given he also had Six Path Chakra?


----------



## Naiad (Dec 27, 2014)

Sakura wins easily! Hinata lacks skill


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 27, 2014)

Naiad said:


> Sakura wins easily! Hinata lacks skill


Hinata recieves a power up from one of the strongest characters in the entire series unlike Sakura.


----------



## SusanooKakashiCanon (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't know about any gay Hamura chakra asspull filler powerup to make that Team 8 stalker relevant, but I do know that Sakura punched Hamura's mom real good by only being normal human.

I mean, is this for real?

That Hinata, or whatever the hell was her name is the very meaning of fodder in a human form.

It wouldn't even be a fight, Sakura would kill her on the spot.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hooooooly.  This is less a battledome and more a pageant.


----------



## Zef (Dec 27, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Kaguya is above to Sasuke in all aspects bar intelligence.


 Irrelevant



> A BL Nardo speedblitzed her who dodged Sasuke's sword with ease a moment later.


Atsui
Also irrelevant. 



> A Nardo in a similar mindset could do the same to an opponent wielding an *inferior doujutsu* from a closer distance.


> Implying Kaguya can see through her third eye
> Implying said eye has greater perception than Sasuke's
> Implying Naruto had the opportunity to replicate this speed feat on Sasuke

After Sasuke knocked Naruto off Hashirama's statue he was no longer in the position to do what he did to Kaguya as Sasuke had Susano'o activated for the rest of the fight. For this sole reason your ABC logic fails.


> Works in this instance,


Except it dosen't. Kaguya is more powerful than Sasuke yet their arsenals are completely different. ABC logic is only applicable in manga's such as DBZ where skill, intellect, hax, etc doesn't matter in the face of overwhelming power. 

And about Kaguya being "speedblitzed":
Atsui
Sasuke did it first

Amenotejikara GG



> kiddo.


And the ad hominem's begin already. 



> So you're saying none of the Biju powers that fended off Kaguya would help against someone far beneath her?



Whether they would help, or not is irrelevant because at the end of the day Naruto was drained to the point that Kurama went to sleep. 



> Notice how he choose not to use the few he had as a means of offense:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Oh yes, The FRS TBB that Sasuke's Susano'o:
1) Casually flew past(Before Bijuu Chakra)
2) Countered with Indra's Arrow(After Bijuu Chakra)



> He was countering Sasuke's *most powerful attack with his own.*


How can you say this?......



> *Naruto never had the intent to kill* and managed to fend off Sasuke's murderous onslaught.


Then turn around, and say this?
Also, you admit that he used his strongest attack here while previously stating he didn't use the powers he fought Kaguya with. So which is it?




> The truth can be quite painful, I know.


 If by "truth" you mean the insecurity of Naruto's fanbase then yes, it is quite painful.....to watch. 



> Are you going to sit there and tell me the fastest shinobi on the planet couldn't prevent Sasuke from bringing the Biju all the way from the Shinju stump, boast, and absorb their chakra?


Seeing how the fanfiction you just wrote didn't play out in the manga,  yes I will sit here, and tell you that. 



> Welp, this is why drugs are bad, kids.


Concession accepted. 



> Because genjutsu stopped Bee from ripping Sasuke's chest out didn't i- oh wait.


> Comparing Bee to Naruto

Had Sasuke not been fatigued after casting said genjutsu he would have decapitated Bee(Well not really since he was trying to capture him).

Nice to know that the delusion of Naruto's genjutsu immunity has been shattered, and as a result people have resorted to giving Naruto the feats of Bee.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 27, 2014)

Sakura wins this so easily I don't think I even need to go into just why this is.  Hinata's not very different from her Chuunin Exam version and Sakura witnessed her fight as well as Neji's against Naruto. She knows what the Hyuga do. Air Palm might throw her off but Hinata hasn't really shown strategic application of it as far as I remember.

Sakura may exercise caution but her feats are all around stronger than Hinata's. One blow could end this and I don't think Hinata has what it takes to land a hit before Sakura. Seeing as they're bloodlusted Sakura could probably just summon Katsuyu and coat the entire battleground in acid, all Hinata could do at that point is dodge until caught. Sakura's got the AoE punches and superior moveset for this, Hinata lacks the on-panel feats to compete with her by the end of the war. Don't recall any spoilers about Hinata being a super bad ass with that chakra upgrade so not giving it a second thought with scenario 2. Maybe if Lion Fist actually did something in the manga this might be more of a fight.

*Sakura, low-difficulty both scenarios. *


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 27, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Sakura wins this so easily I don't think I even need to go into just why this is.  Hinata's not very different from her Chuunin Exam version and Sakura witnessed her fight as well as Neji's against Naruto. She knows what the Hyuga do. Air Palm might throw her off but Hinata hasn't really shown strategic application of it as far as I remember.
> 
> Sakura may exercise caution but her feats are all around stronger than Hinata's. One blow could end this and I don't think Hinata has what it takes to land a hit before Sakura. Seeing as they're bloodlusted Sakura could probably just summon Katsuyu and coat the entire battleground in acid, all Hinata could do at that point is dodge until caught. Sakura's got the AoE punches and superior moveset for this, Hinata lacks the on-panel feats to compete with her by the end of the war. Don't recall any spoilers about Hinata being a super bad ass with that chakra upgrade so not giving it a second thought with scenario 2. Maybe if Lion Fist actually did something in the manga this might be more of a fight.
> 
> *Sakura, low-difficulty both scenarios. *



This surprisingly .


----------



## Kyu (Dec 27, 2014)

On topic(I guess?): Sakura knocks Hinata's teeth out.

Hinata is clearly more skilled in CQC, however Sakura has her beat in all other areas of combat.



> Atsui





> Irrelevant







> > Implying Kaguya can see through her third eye
> 
> > Implying said eye has greater perception than Sasuke's



Sasuke's reactions don't hold a candle to Kaguya's.

Or are we forgetting she tossed his little ass into the desert dimension like yesterday's trash?

Or the time she flew up and switched dimensions before Sasuke could touch her with a Amenotejikara/Chidori combo.

Or when he failed to hit her while she was injured from Naruto's attack?



> > Implying Naruto had the opportunity to replicate this speed feat on Sasuke



If he were bloodlusted he would've torn Sasuke's head off his shoulders instead of charging in base.



> After Sasuke knocked Naruto off Hashirama's statue he was no longer in the position to do what he did to Kaguya as Sasuke had Susano'o activated for the rest of the fight. For this sole reason your ABC logic fails.



Once more, had he been facing a Naruto who wanted him dead, none of the above would've ever occurred.



> Except it dosen't. Kaguya is more powerful than Sasuke yet their arsenals are completely different. ABC logic is only applicable in manga's such as DBZ where skill, intellect, hax, etc doesn't matter in the face of overwhelming power.



Allow me break it down so that even you can understand:

Kaguya's reactions > Sasuke's 

Naruto blitzed Kaguya.

Therefore a BL Nardo can blitz Sasuke.

their jutsu arsenal is irrelevant considering they all require the user to react to the incoming presence in order to activate.



> And about Kaguya being "speedblitzed":
> Atsui



with Naruto's help and she still reacted in time seeing how she altered dimensions.



> Whether they would help, or not is irrelevant-


they are very much relevant considering their powers would amplify his reserves and arsenal by a substantial margin.



> Oh yes, The FRS TBB that Sasuke's Susano'o:
> 1) Casually flew past(Before Bijuu Chakra)





He wasn't _trying_ to hit him.



> 2) Countered with Indra's Arrow(After Bijuu Chakra)



His arrow clashed with 1 BDRS not 6.

The other 5 would've been throw after the initial explosion and sent Sasuke night-night.



> Then turn around, and say this?
> Also, you admit that he used his strongest attack here while previously stating he didn't use the powers he fought Kaguya with. So which is it?



meant an attack of his own. Typos happen. Pretty obvious Continuous BDRS made out of Gudōdama >>> A single BDRS created by a regular Bijudama.




> If by "truth" you mean the insecurity of Naruto's fanbase then yes, it is quite painful.....to watch.



>Uchihafan
>Calling out other fanbases on insecurity

Aren't you adorable.




> Seeing how the plausible scenario you just wrote didn't play out in the manga,  yes I will sit here, and pretend Naruto would stand idle if hindered by PIS.



Alrighty.




> > Comparing Bee to Naruto



>Both are Perfect Jinchuriki
>Both Biju possess the ability to contact their Jinchuriki in any dire situation 

Tell me how their status as Perfect Jins differ.



> Had Sasuke not been fatigued after casting said genjutsu he would have decapitated Bee(Well not really since he was trying to capture him).



and had Taka not been there Sasuke would be nothing more than a skewered corpse after their initial exchange.



> Nice to know that the delusion of Naruto's genjutsu immunity has been shattered, and as a result people have resorted to giving Naruto the feats of Bee.



I'm waiting to hear what magically prevents Kurama from breaking Naruto out of genjutsu like Gyuki did for Bee.


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kyu said:


> On topic(I guess)


This wouldn't happen if a certain fandom wasn't so hard pressed (insecure) in proving their fave's superiority even when the thread isn't about it.



> Sasuke's reactions don't hold a candle to Kaguya's.


Exclamation mark:
Atsui
Exclamation & Question mark:
Link removed



> Or our are we forgetting she tossed his little ass into the desert dimension like yesterday's trash?


Nope, we're using your ABC logic against you:
Link removed
Sasuke blitzed Naruto, and caught him off guard.
Therefore Sasuke> Naruto> Kaguya 



> Or the time she flew up and switched dimensions before Sasuke could touch her with a Amenotejikara/Chidori combo.


Link removed

What's this? Naruto trapped alongside Sasuke in the ice dimension after the latter used Amenotejikara?

So basically Kaguya switched dimensions before Naruto could touch her? Just like before Sasuke landed Chidori? Say it ain't so 



> Or when he failed to hit her while she was injured from Naruto's attack?



Bottom right panel....

I'm not even trying



> If he were bloodlusted he would've torn Sasuke's head off his shoulders instead of charging in base.


Sasuke would have turned Naruto into a CT core:

If Kishi wasn't trying to appease the demographic Naruto relates to



> Once more, had he been facing a Naruto who wanted him dead, *none of the above would've ever occurred.*



So.....everything you stated (i.e, Sasuke getting his head torn off) wouldn't have occurred? 

Ok, moving on.....



> Allow me break it down so that even you can understand:


I'm to intelligent to follow ABC logic....



> Kaguya's reactions > Sasuke's
> 
> Naruto blitzed Kaguya.
> 
> Therefore a BL Nardo can blitz Sasuke.


Already destroyed this in the above points.



> their jutsu arsenal is irrelevant considering they all require the user to react to the incoming presence in order to activate.


Where are Naruto's reacting capabilities? 

Exhibit A:


Exhibit B:


Exhibit C:


Exhibit D:


Exhibit E:


I see him:
1) Barely keeping up with Sasuke
2) Getting smacked around
3) Having his offense (Last panel) get countered effortlessly



> with Naruto's help and she still reacted in time seeing how she altered dimensions.


Let me reword this....

Naruto with the help of Sasuke's Amenotejikara wasn't able to touch Kaguya, and got warped into the ice dimension.  So essentially the thing you criticized Sasuke for (failing to land Chidori before Kaguya swapped dimensions) happened to Naruto as well.  



> they are very much relevant considering their powers would amplify his reserves and arsenal by a substantial margin.


Yet this didn't happen. 

And you have no proof it could happen other than speculation. 

So it's irrelevant



> He wasn't _trying_ to hit him.


Prime example of the selective reading I was referring to.

> Tells Sasuke not to come down less he get hit by FRS.
> Says this despite the explosion being behind Sasuke in the panel.



> His arrow clashed with 1 BDRS not 6.


One that:
-Was amplified by large amounts of NE
-Was used to stop Naruto from being blown away by Sasuke's attack.(Kurama's word's)



> The other 5 would've been throw after the initial explosion and sent Sasuke night-night.


Unfortunately Naruto lacked the chakra to do this.



> >Uchihafan
> >Calling out other fanbases on insecurity


It was a Naruto fan who derailed the thread so.......


> Aren't you adorable.






> Alrighty.


Concession accepted



> >Both are Perfect Jinchuriki
> >Both Biju possess the ability to contact their Jinchuriki in any dire situation
> 
> Tell me how their status as Perfect Jins differ.


Doesn't matter. Unless Naruto shows the feat, he can't do it.

Unless fanfiction is allowed in the Battledome.


> had Taka not been there Sasuke would be nothing more than a skewered corpse after their initial exchange.


Had an editor not forced Kishi into creating Taka, Sasuke would've stomped.


> I'm waiting to hear what magically prevents Kurama from breaking Naruto out of genjutsu like Gyuki did for Bee.


I'm waiting for a scan of Kurama breaking any genjutsu.  He gets so easily owned by them that I find it difficult to believe he can assist Naruto.


----------



## SnakeToadSlug (Dec 28, 2014)

Katsuyu solos.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 28, 2014)

^ This.

Even though Sakura could and would win alone, there is no denying that Katsuyu the Great cannot be defeated.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 28, 2014)

Naruto was indeed superior to Sasuke. Because Sasuke needed all the Bijuus with him in order to tie with Naruto.

Aside from that, if Hinata really got a powerup from Harogromo, she beats Sakura. We don't need to compare her to BM Naruto with that chakra. Base Naruto was able to fight Juudara. Expect a Taijutsu fighter to crush Sakura in what she does with that kind of powerup.


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Naruto was indeed superior to Sasuke. Because Sasuke needed all the Bijuus with him in order to tie with Naruto.
> 
> *Aside from that, if Hinata really got a powerup from Harogromo,* she beats Sakura. We don't need to compare her to BM Naruto with that chakra. Base Naruto was able to fight Juudara. Expect a Taijutsu fighter to crush Sakura in what she does with that kind of powerup.



There is so much wrong with this post.

Hinata didn't get shit from Hagoromo.


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 28, 2014)

Scenario 1 obviously goes to Sakura. Scenario 2 is a bit iffy especially since I didn't see the movie or when Hinata supposedly received Hamura's power. but she apparently demonstrated nothing notable, so I'd say Sakura still comes out on top.


Naruto vs Sasuke threads, and threads derailed into them gives me such life. Shit was getting boring.



Kyu said:


> A bloodlusted Naruto speedblitzed Kaguya - someone with a superior dojutsu to Sasuke.
> 
> A bloodlusted Sasuke failed to kill a non-bloodlusted Nardo.
> 
> ...



The Kaguya Naruto blitzed herself was low on Chakra and had to make more, and used her costly dimension switch after the fact again. When she was on full she was the one doing the blitzing, and Naruto failed to blitz her after she was recharged. Naruto wasn't going on the offensive, but he wasn't being lax on the defense, so it's not a surprise he didn't just up and die.

Naruto did retain the fractions of the Bijuu, Sasuke was not on a full tank either, and his entire performance was simply because the Rinnegan was new. Even their last clash ended in a draw simply because of that issue.

Naruto obviously didn't let Sasuke do as he pleased with them. The were trapped before he could do shit, and he fought in part to save them.


Hussain said:


> lol, no it is not his strongest attack.
> his strongest attack is the 9 TBBs he used against Kaguya. And how is 1 FRS TBB and 1 FRS is
> stronger than 6 FRS TBBs he used against Madara's CTs is beyond me. lol



Because quality>quantity. The ones he used against Sasuke had all of the world's Natural Energy, were way more massive, and were used by his Kurama avatar. in addition to all Naruto himself had left, and were more massive than the ones he used prior.



Kyu said:


> Kaguya is above to Sasuke in all aspects bar intelligence.
> 
> A BL Nardo speedblitzed her who dodged Sasuke's sword with ease a moment later.



Who herself was running low at that moment. Sasuke himself, or at least his Rinnegan, was confirmed half baked at that moment later on.



> A Nardo in a similar mindset could do the same to an opponent wielding an inferior doujutsu from a closer distance.



Assuming they were exhausted, sure.



> Are you going to sit there and tell me the fastest shinobi on the planet couldn't prevent Sasuke from bringing the Biju all the way from the Shinju stump, boast, and absorb their chakra?
> 
> Welp, this is why drugs are bad, kids.



Do you honestly think he wouldn't if he could? Besides. Both the Genjutsu and CT took effect nigh instantly, and though you'd like it to be so, Naruto can't simply blitz Sasuke.



> Because genjutsu stopped Bee from ripping Sasuke's chest out didn't i- oh wait.



You'd have a point if the Sasuke's Rinnegan genjutsu wasn't worlds apart from the one he used on B, and if Naruto didn't need Sakura of all people to break out of an illusion.



> His arrow clashed with 1 BDRS not 6.
> 
> The other 5 would've been throw after the initial explosion and sent Sasuke night-night.
> 
> meant an attack of his own. Typos happen. Pretty obvious Continuous BDRS made out of Gudōdama >>> A single BDRS created by a regular Bijudama.



The BDRS used against the meteor and against Sasuke is like the difference between a standard Rasenganshuriken and an Odama Rasenshuriken for one, used by his fox avatar instead of his RSM base, and all his power was poured into it. The difference there is clear, or at least should be.



> I'm waiting to hear what magically prevents Kurama from breaking Naruto out of genjutsu like Gyuki did for Bee.



The difference in the genjutsu's potency for one. And the fact that despite 2 years to improve, his partner method was not enough to free him from an illusion Sakura could.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 28, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Kaguya's reactions > Sasuke's
> 
> Naruto blitzed Kaguya.
> 
> ...



Eh, Sakura and Kakashi also blitzed Kaguya. Twice when Sasuke attacked her she needed to use her s/t to not get hit. And its not like Naruto blitzed her every time. Its like as if you were implying that due to that blitz a bloodlusted Naruto can defeat Kaguya alone and she won't handle his speed in any way.

Regarding BDRS it is quite likely that a huge one with all the world's nature energy got more power than 6 smaller ones without such a boost. Against smaller ones Sasuke could shoot more smaller Indra's arrow for all we know like he shoot 3 normal arrows which could match 3 gudoudamas and used sembon projectiles to match 3 bijuudamas. Also there was that huge FRS with the wind element that despite having a superior element couldn't overcome Sasuke's single arrow with a huge BDRS backing it up. At the end they used all chakra they got in those big attacks instead of using many smaller ones.

Hard to gauge who was stronger in general if we exclude bijuus for Sasuke, all NE for Naruto, both rested after previous battles, and Sasuke having his rinnegan fully mastered which didn't happen even by the end of their fight. Possibly Naruto after all but I doubt the difference is significant IMO.

More importantly, isn't this thread about Sakura Vs Hinata? How did it change into this? Next we have Itachi VS Jiraiya here.


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 28, 2014)

Zef said:


> There is so much wrong with this post.
> 
> Hinata didn't get shit from Hagoromo.



There's so much wrong with this post because it highlighted the "IF" in my post, but didn't take it into account.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2014)

@VolatileSoul

and why can't Naruto use this natural energy on the 6 TBBs exactly? Or even in 2 FRS TBB, instead of making
the regular FRS! 

The Kid was only trying to counterbalance, not to blow Sasuke from existing. That was made clear. Heck, Kishi
had Sasuke stating that it's his strongest attack, but not the Kid since the Kid has even more powerful attacks.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> @VolatileSoul
> 
> and why can't Naruto use this natural energy on the 6 TBBs exactly? Or even in 2 FRS TBB, instead of making
> the regular FRS!
> ...



Yeah, but wasn't Naruto about as exhausted as Sasuke after those attacks? He got no NE left from Kurama using it all in that attack. He could use smaller BDRS instead of 1 Huge BDRS + 1 Ultra FRS(though he only got like 3 gudoudamas left to do so) but the power output would be probably similar. The FRS was most likely to weaken Sasuke's attack while BDRS was to overpower it. Would 2 BDRS do better? Maybe yes or maybe not. The battle was so rushed and we did not get the chance to look much into Naruto's thoughts for some reason. Weird. 

My personal opinion is that basing just on the size of explosion, the fact that Kurama's(main bijuu both in plot relevance and power) is needed to use it, and that it consumes gudoudamas as the only of Naruto's attacks BDRS should put it above other FRS variants including a super bijuudama which does not use gudoudamas. Naruto never stated outright which attack of his is the strongest ever so that's it. Guess Kishi named Sasuke's arrow and called it his strongest attack to make the clash more memorable than by just using some random chakra arrow to match such a high caliber attack. 

Kinda asspulish admittedly as Indra's arrow was not hinted ever before...


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2014)

- Naruto was exhausted before the battle even started as Kurama claimed. That was away for Kishi to make Sasuke stand a chance against a holding back Narudo. 

- No, the power wouldn't have been similar obviously, since the Jutu itself is FAR stronger, the only similar thing
would be perhaps the amount of NE that added to them. For example, if we said FRS has 1000 power, and the FRS TBB has 10000, and the natural energy add 100000 point to each of them, the FRS TBB will still be superior by that 9000 different.

I even claimed the same thing when Hago gave half of his power to both Naruto and Sasuke. But people were saying some really intelligent proofs to why they are equal like "parallels." and those awesome excuses, but then we (or should I say they?) learned that the gap was enormous that even the 9 Bijuus couldn't cover it all. 

The point is, Naruto was stronger before that power up, and when they were giving an even amount of chakra, Naruto stayed the superior one because of the original different. The same case here, FRS TBB is stronger than FRS by far, so giving each of them an equal amount of power will not change the different in power between them.


- What kinda bothered me a little is the fact that Naruto did not even use any of the other Bijuus abilities at all, like
the 5tails Taijutus power. But I believe that to show that Naruto does not need any of the others' power at all in this battle, which also show the gap in power between those two imo. 

- Has Sasuke claimed a jutsu to be his strongest other than Indra's arrow though? I don't think he did, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Altair21 (Dec 28, 2014)

How did this go from a Hinata vs Sakura thread to a Naruto vs Sasuke thread? Oh wait it was probably Hussain, right? 

Anyway, back on topic.

Scenario 1: Sakura crushes Hinata
Scenario 2: From what I understand Hinata didn't demonstrate any noteworthy feats after supposedly receiving Hamura's chakra (still don't know if it's true), so I'm still inclined to give it to Sakura.


----------



## Trojan (Dec 28, 2014)

Not really. 
SSM is the one who started comparing Hinata to full powered Naruto & Sasuke just because she got God knows how much chakra from Hamaru. 
so, it was necessarily to clarify that even being given equal amount of chakra does not make 2 people equal automatically.


----------



## Zef (Dec 28, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> There's so much wrong with this post because it highlighted the "IF" in my post, but didn't take it into account.


The "if" makes it even more wrong



LostSelf said:


> Naruto was indeed superior to Sasuke. Because Sasuke needed all the Bijuus with him in order to tie with Naruto.
> 
> Aside from that, *if Hinata really *got a powerup from Harogromo, she beats Sakura. We don't need to compare her to BM Naruto with that chakra. Base Naruto was able to fight Juudara. Expect a Taijutsu fighter to crush Sakura in what she does with that kind of powerup.



"*if* Hinata* really*"

implies that you think there's a possibility she received a powerup from Hagaromo.

For starters you're confusing Hagaromo with Hamura.


----------



## Arles Celes (Dec 28, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I even claimed the same thing when Hago gave half of his power to both Naruto and Sasuke. But people were saying some really intelligent proofs to why they are equal like "parallels." and those awesome excuses, but then we (or should I say they?) learned that the gap was enormous that even the 9 Bijuus couldn't cover it all.
> 
> The point is, Naruto was stronger before that power up, and when they were giving an even amount of chakra, Naruto stayed the superior one because of the original different. The same case here, FRS TBB is stronger than FRS by far, so giving each of them an equal amount of power will not change the different in power between them.



That makes me think about one thing. Was half of Hagormo's chakra those tattoos they got or was it something beyond that? Hago told the hokages that he doesn't have the jutsu needed to seal the enemy as he gave it away and later we saw him regain those tattoos as Naruto and Sasuke used Six Path Chibaku Tensei. If that power was gone then does it mean that Naruto and Sasuke got weaker(and not just with Naruto being simply unable to heal folks or Sasuke touching Madara's black rods)? If said chakra boost was permanent then Naruto and Sasuke are still mostly as they were during the battle with Kaguya.

Otherwise it makes me wonder how either of them could be superior to Shinju Madara, if we go with the shot that Sasuke was weaker than Naruto because BSM was above his power, since Madara was clearly much stronger than either of them before they got their power up. Was Hagoromo's boost logically so great that it would make up not only for the gap that was between them and him  when they were "killed" but also the Juubi, Shinju and 2nd Rinnegan boost? Madara was capable of defeating Naruto + 8 bijuus + Gaara before he got bijuu juice and he got more of said bijuu juice that Naruto. He casually defeated Sasuke too.

 If Naruto and Sasuke were stronger not due to Six Path Senjutsu which just requires all bijuu chakra and Rinnegan which was awakened Sasuke to either do so via Hashi's DNA or by possessing such strong yin boost(even if temporal) then after losing said chakra boost and being left with just Six Path Senjutsu and Rinnegan they should be weaker than Madara who was stronger than them pre-Hago's chakra boost and got all the haxx they both got.

Also parallels aside(though IMO Kishi really loves those rivalry parallels) EMS Sasuke should have been at least stronger than EMS Madara since with just Naruto being equal or even somewhat stronger than SM Hashi it still shouldn't be enough for their Kyuusanoo to overpower V2 Juubito who was stronger than V1 Juubito stated as above SM Hashi who could match Madara's 100% Kyuubi+PS Kyuusano. So Sasuke's power shouldn't be much behind Naruto's at that moment otherwise V2 Juubito would have won.

Though I dunno, Kishi sometimes gives characters strange feats or does not explain stuff just letting readers to shut up and deal with it. *shrug*


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 28, 2014)

Zef said:


> The "if" makes it even more wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all. IF is that i am not sure because i stopped Reading or even searching for Naruto's stuffs 
after the end, therefore she might've been able to and i didn't know. But...



> For starters you're confusing Hagaromo with Hamura.



Fuck this, then .


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 28, 2014)

SoleAccord said:


> Sakura wins this so easily I don't think I even need to go into just why this is.  Hinata's not very different from her Chuunin Exam version and Sakura witnessed her fight as well as Neji's against Naruto. She knows what the Hyuga do. Air Palm might throw her off but Hinata hasn't really shown strategic application of it as far as I remember.
> 
> Sakura may exercise caution but her feats are all around stronger than Hinata's. One blow could end this and I don't think Hinata has what it takes to land a hit before Sakura. Seeing as they're bloodlusted Sakura could probably just summon Katsuyu and coat the entire battleground in acid, all Hinata could do at that point is dodge until caught. Sakura's got the AoE punches and superior moveset for this, Hinata lacks the on-panel feats to compete with her by the end of the war. Don't recall any spoilers about Hinata being a super bad ass with that chakra upgrade so not giving it a second thought with scenario 2. Maybe if Lion Fist actually did something in the manga this might be more of a fight.
> 
> *Sakura, low-difficulty both scenarios. *


What? It says many times that during the timeskip Hinata was bloomed skill-wise. Hinata is much stronger. Because according to your logic, she can't use twin-lion fists.

Hinata also has 64 palms and is superior is CQC. Theirs no way Sakura is going anywhere near her because that's suicide.. Hinata's moveset CAN and WILL completely shut down Sakura.

Hinata takes both scenarios easily, afterward she goes to Nardo for a good dicking.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 28, 2014)

klad said:


> What? It says many times that during the timeskip Hinata was bloomed skill-wise. Hinata is much stronger. Because according to your logic, she can't use twin-lion fists.
> 
> Hinata also has 64 palms and is superior is CQC. Theirs no way Sakura is going anywhere near her because that's suicide.. Hinata's moveset CAN and WILL completely shut down Sakura.
> 
> Hinata takes both scenarios easily, afterward she goes to Nardo for a good dicking.



Says =/= Shown. Sakura grew too, not just Hinata. According to my logic what? Hinata CAN use it, it just doesn't have many feats that suggest it's going to turn the tide of this match alone. It's still Hinata throwing her fists around, it's just hyped as 'more destructive'. Has it landed anything against non-fodder Zetsu? That's a genuine question because the war was a blur for me.  

Show me some Hinata feats that back up Hinata being way more powerful than Sakura. Hinata can shut Sakura down just as much as Sakura can shut down Hinata. One blow decides this. They have almost full knowledge on each other, but Hinata's moveset can't counter Sakura's summon. Tell me how Hinata stops Katsuyu, considering this is a bloodlusted mindset and not an IC one. Sakura has shown way more and her AoE blows are gonna throw Hinata off her balance, she's not a mobile fighter, she doesn't know the art of evasion, she does the exact same thing Sakura does and goes in on someone . 

Katsuyu can win this entire match alone. Superior fighting style won't mean anything if the user is too unskilled to beat the opponent.

Give me some feats klad, don't randomly reference how someone's 'grown' because we hear that  line a lot. Convince me Hinata beats Katsuyu, really, REALLY convince me that Hinata defeats Katsuyu. If you can convince me Hinata can beat Katsuyu, I will turn right around and give this match to Hinata, because I see no chance in hell Hinata wins this shit unless Sakura has two broken legs and is already in a coma. I'm not even trying to downplay her, I love the Hyuga, but Sakura takes this shit. I mean you quoted me as if I'm the only one here who thinks Sakura wins this with one move, so make the argument Sakura with essentially full knowledge of the Hyuga style (saw both Neji and Hinata fight, understands their Gentle Fist well enough, not to mention bloodlusted so summoning is totally IC) is going to lose this.

I need feats.

I need strong evidence.

I need to know how the hell Hinata wins this. Enlighten me. Show me the way. I'm the biggest Hyuga fan ever and I know Hinata gets trashed. So I will love it if you tell me how she wins. I'm not even trying to insult you right now lmao I just wanna see the argument in favor of Hinata. Bloodlusted Sakura isn't playing games. And I noticed you didn't say anything about Katsuyu, so you must know DEEP down if Sakura does it it's over. 



> Theirs no way Sakura is going anywhere near her because that's suicide.. Hinata's moveset CAN and WILL completely shut down Sakura.



This goes both ways, but assuming Sakura is actually scared, what will she do? Oh, Katsuyu, right. Why take the risk when Sakura can win this in less than five minutes at no great personal risk?

Sorry I rambled I just can't believe you said this to me and actually indirectly supported the idea of Sakura summoning Katsuyu as a safe option and winning. Anyway, imma wait.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 28, 2014)

The only argument I see really being valid is Katsuya.  But if she isn't involved, it's a pretty even fight from what I can tell.  Hinata wasn't exactly portrayed as a weakling during the war, she held her own against the same opponents Sakura did.

Hinata can counter Sakura's strength with her flexibility, so a blow won't land and she'll waste her chakra.
Sakura can counter Hinata's CQC with her keen observation, so a blow won't land and she'll waste her chakra.

It isn't like either of them have any real utility other than Sakura's strength and Hinata's Gentle Fist.


----------



## SoleAccord (Dec 28, 2014)

If Katsuyu was banned I'll admit this would be a high difficulty win for either side, maybe even extreme, but I'd still favor Sakura just a little more due to the better stamina. Not to mention if Hinata does cut out Sakura's chakra, Sakura could still keep fighting if the blow wasn't severe enough. Sakura can still throw some punches Hinata's way, but I don't see Sakura getting hit easily, just as I don't see Hinata taking risks herself. They're bloodlusted, but they'll respect what the other can do. One wrong move spells defeat. 

OP didn't ban Sakura's sleep bombs either, so that makes it even worse on Hinata. 

But yeah, Katsuyu takes this by herself.


----------



## Kait0 (Dec 28, 2014)

Eh, we know a lot more about Sakura's abilities than we do about Hinata's.  I still think it would be even, but both have obvious advantages over one another.

They both have abilities that can render the other useless in a fight.  Sakura's sleep bombs and Katsuya (her strength really isn't even a factor against Hinata).  Hinata's ability to shut down Sakura's ability to even mold chakra and the ability to suck her chakra away.  Both provide good arguments.

And they're both described as being fairly intelligent, both able to pass the written portion of the Chunin Exam without cheating.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 28, 2014)

Kait0 said:


> Eh, we know a lot more about Sakura's abilities than we do about Hinata's.



That isn't true. We know almost all there is to know about Hinata's abilities, with the only exception being Twin Lion Fists, which we're still a bit shy with information on. We've seen the rest of her Jyuken and Byakugan abilities though.



> They both have abilities that can render the other useless in a fight.  Sakura's sleep bombs and Katsuya *(her strength really isn't even a factor against Hinata)*.



Using just her fist, Sakura can make the entire area within about a 100 meter area literally _explode_. And it explodes with such ferocity that any normal opponent is blown to smithereens, or at the very least KO'd.

Also, lets not forget that Sakura is agile enough to react and move in accordance to one Kaguya's chakra arms, an attack that even Rikudou Naruto and Sasuke marvelled for its speed. Never mind the fact that Tsunade trained her in evasion. Hinata would be lucky to land any hits on Sakura at all, but to shut down so many of her chakra points that she couldn't use her chakra enhanced strength .. is definitely pushing it.



> Hinata's ability to shut down Sakura's ability to even mold chakra and the ability to suck her chakra away.  Both provide good arguments.



If Hinata could land hits then yeah, but she isn't fast nor skilled enough.



> And they're both described as being fairly intelligent, both able to pass the written portion of the Chunin Exam without cheating.



Not that intelligence will be a huge factor in this match beyond using their battle intuition in CQC, but Sakura still surpasses Hinata in general intelligence (and in just about everything, for that matter).

Even without Katsuyu, Sakura still trumps.​​


----------



## Twin Steps (Jan 17, 2015)

Hinata wins Scenario 2

ARM SPEED

Hinata has shown that she has incredible arm speed, ones that surpass Sakura’s. She is capable of executing the 64 palms, a maneuver said and shown to be unavoidable as soon as the first hit lands.

This technique can only be done by those that have crazy fast hand speeds, as it requires fast and precise jabs in order to keep the attack going.

Another example of Hinata’s fast arm speeds is in regards to the Air Palm . Air Palm is a technique that creates compressed air pressure merely through the sheer speed at which the user’s arm travels. It is then made into a ranged attack through shooting out chakra from the hands.

REFLEXES

Sakura couldn’t react to Omoi’s slow ass kick, and he doesn’t even specialize in taijutsu.

On the other hand, Hinata specializes in Taijutsu and has been trained by Neji in the Gentle Fist style. Gentle Fist has been said to be the strongest Taijutsu in Konoha by Lee himself.

So there is no way Sakura is reacting to Hinata’s extraordinarily fast jabs and arm speed. 
A fair comparison of Sakura and Hinata’s reflexes can be found in chapter 614.

In Sakura’s case, she is unable to react to a wooden spike coming her way, and has to be pulled aside by Kakashi. In Hinata’s case, She is able to react and counter a wooden spike coming her way.

These two instances show that Hinata’s reflexes are superior to Sakura’s.

SHANNARO PUNCH

This is such a sad, pathetic argument. First and foremost, this is not even a sure-kill attack. This is shown when at least two mindless Juubi Clones were able to survive the explosion

This brings to my next point. Sakura needs to be careful how much dust she kicks up with her punches, as this would hinder her eye sight. Of course, this would not apply to Hinata, as she would be able to see through the dust clouds with her Byakugan.

More so, Sakura is shown to be unaware when someone sneaks up on her, as shown when the giant Juubi clone sneaks up on her from among the dust clouds, which again, is something that would benefit Hinata in this fight.

Finally, Hinata could very easily avoid the destructive power of this attack by flying upwards away from the fissure and shock waves. She could also at the same time defend herself from any rocks that may or may not come flying towards her with either Air Palm or Twin Lion Fists.

Another, much more simple alternative, would be for Hinata to use basic water-standing skills to stand in place on the ground she is standing on, hence rendering the attack ineffective.

YIN SEAL OPENING CHAKRA POINTS

While this isn’t even a valid argument,as it has yet to be proven true, I’m going to take it on anywyas.
As demonstrated by Neji, the Gentle Fist is capable of preventing Seals from being accessible to their user. When Neji fights Kidomaru and finally manages to land a blow on one of his Tenketsu, Kidomaru notes that he is no longer able to channel chakra, and at the same time we see his Curse Seal Mode fading away, indicating that, due to his chaka point being closed, he was unable to channel his chakra properly to keep his Seal activated. 

Likewise, if Hinata manages to close one of Sakura’c Chakra points, she too will be unable to access her Yin Seal’s regenerative properties.

Imo, if the yin seal is a simple diamond on their forehead (closed) and Sakura gets hit by gentle fist, she should be able to unblock the closed points by releasing it, the same way it was with Naruto and his kyuubi chakra.
However, if it is in that form with the face paint (released) and Sakura gets hit by gentle fist, I don’t think she’d be able to open it, since Neji already showed jyuuken can seal off released chakra sources and render them inaccessible to the user, as we saw with kidomaru and the curse seal. 

So it all depends on when jyuuken is used on her: if it’s used when the seal is closed, then Sakura should be able to unblock the points,If it’s used when she has her seal released, then I don’t think she could do anything to unblock the point

SAKURA’S WEAK HEAD

It’s been evidenced that Sakura can’t take blunt force to the head, as shown when Kabuto’s butt knocked her out cold simply by knocking her head against the bridge. Hinata could replicate this with her Air Palm, easily blitzing her with it, mind you.

Neji’s basic Air Palm provided enough force from about 4 M away to send someone as heavy as Kisame flying, and he would not have stopped had he not had Samehada with him. Now image a rikudo-enhanced Air Palm being used on a much lighter opponent who has nothing to help stop her body from flying. results would be more devastating than what Hinata did to the Juubi’s hand

Thus, I conclude that a Hamura-Chakra Air Palm to Sakura’s body will send her flying and knock her head on a wall, thus it will render her unconscious, ergo making Hinata the victor.

People love to claim that Sakura is a tank when it’s the exact opposite lol

HINATA’S TRIP

A lot of people, often moronic trolls, try to use this moment as some sort of valid argument as to Hinata having poor foot work.

However, this was nothing more than a case of Hinata running out of chakra and collapsing form exhaustion. Such things have happened many times with many other character before hand, such as Sasuke after his fight with Itachi, Deidara after his fight with Sasuke, Neji after his fight with Kidomaru, Choji after his Fight with Jirobo, Kakashi after his fight with Deidara’s clone, and so on and so forth.

Likewise, Naruto tripped on the ground in his fight with Sasuke. What is the reason for both of them collapsing in such a manner?

Her excuse is the same as Naruto’s: Running low on chakra. 

Hinata was fighting for 2 days, and saying she was unharmed is the dumbest thing you could possibly say, as Hinata was arguably in the most chaotic area of the battle field sans Madara and Obito’s locations.

As Shikamaru said, everyone was pretty much out of chakra sans Edo Hiruzen, yet Hinata tried to force herself to catch up with Naruto despite being so low on chakra.

Both are the same case in that, due to being low on chakra and over exerting themselves, they were unable to carry on. 

But stop and at least think a little bit for a second.

Why would someone like Naruto trip over the ground despite how fast he is? Why would Hinata trip over the ground despite having the needed footwork to properly use 64 palms? Obvious answer is obvious: Low chakra leads to your abilities and skills getting weaker, slower and overall diminishing. It’s like that irl as well, if someone is tired, their senses, balance, and motor skills becomes poor.

Now that she has bijuu-level chakra, that won’t happen.

SAKURA DODGING KAGUYA’S ARMS

Given that not even 5 hours passed between Sakura failing to avoid a wooden spike and Sakura avoiding Kaguya’s chakra arms, there’s no way Sakura’s reaction speed or reflexes improved in such a short time span. So no, I’m not inclined to believe this means much. Who’s to say Hinata would not be able to react to this as well? Given she was able to react and deflect the Juubi’s arms, which were fast enough to blitz Kurama and Gyuki, and given that her reflexes were already put to the test side by side along Sakura’s with Hinata being the superior one, there’s no reason to believe Hinata would not have been able to reat to Kaguya’s chakra arms when her reflexes have already been shown to be better than Sakura’s…

Byakugo does not increase speed. So at the moment Sakura failed to dodge the wooden spike: Her speed/reflexes at that moment would be the exact same as when she avoided Kaguya’s chakra arms for a short amount of time. And yet, Hinata was shown to easily react to the wooden spike that Sakura failed to react to. Going off of this, there’s little to no reason to say Hinata would not have been able to react to Kaguya’s chakra arms. 

Also, note, I’m not saying Hinata’s running speed is faster than Sakura’s, as it’s clear that Sakura’s is superior given this scene. But Hinata’s reflexes and dodging skills are still faster


----------

